# Best Oil and Oil Filter



## jrosenburg (Jul 2, 2010)

I own a MKIII 2.0 Jetta GL. I was just wondering before I change my oil and filter, what would be the best weight and brand I know I want to use a synthetic. Is 5w-20 or 5w-30 normal for this vehicle? How about the best oil filter.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

Check the owner's manual for recommended grades and ratings of oil. It may depend on ambient temperatures.


----------

